
Show HN: A cheap and different option to promote one's product or service - FWeiskleint
https://pivotshopping.com/index.php
======
FWeiskleint
Created to help businesses big and small promote their products for cheap.

Main function is that the site lists 36 random listings and on every "pivot",
those 36 listings are changed with 36 new random listings. Making sure no
products are "left in the dust"

Currently more than 200k shoppers monthly

Thank you for your time.

------
Jeff998
I kinda like the whole random selection part of it, Good Luck!

------
Raid8630
Not bad actually

